# Help needed do we fight for our Marriage?



## Faye1007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
I need some impartial advice. I have been with my husband for 12 years he has suffered from depression for about 10 years on and off 10 years ago we finished for a short period when he said he didn't love me, which he later said was because he was depressed and confused. 5 years ago the same happened again we were parted for a bit longer and the same happened in November but this time was more serious as he got himself another girlfriend 2 weeks after we finished he moved out 2 months after we finished as he managed to get himself room in a flat. He says he now realises the mistakes he has made all along and wants us to work at our marriage. I am very confused about the whole thing and am also wondering does marriage counselling work? Any advice greatfully received


----------



## bravo99 (Mar 2, 2010)

If he's been depressed that long he needs to regularly be seeing a professional. If he won't nothing will change. Good luck.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, you need to be in counseling. 

First, he needs to get into counseling on his own and get a grip on his depression. Using this as an excuse to come and go in your marriage can no longer be an excuse.

Set appointment with several counselors and find out which one is the best fit for both of you, that is very important. When you find the right fit, you'll be amazed at how helpful it will be for you.


----------



## naojkat (Dec 1, 2009)

HappyHer said:


> Yes, you need to be in counseling.
> 
> First, he needs to get into counseling on his own and get a grip on his depression. Using this as an excuse to come and go in your marriage can no longer be an excuse.
> 
> Set appointment with several counselors and find out which one is the best fit for both of you, that is very important. When you find the right fit, you'll be amazed at how helpful it will be for you.


i think it will work...


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree that your husband should get counseling for his depression since that alone can place so much strain on a relationship. I have personally been to marriage counseling and do believe it was very helpful. But, it truly depends on how much you and your partner are committed to working things out. good luck. let us know how things are going.


----------

